# IELTS in IDP or British Council? Which one is Easy?



## praveencv1979 (May 20, 2012)

Dear Friends,
Can you please suggest me, where to achieve IELTS scores easily?
*British Council*l or *IDP Australia*?
I wrote in IDP 2 times, can't achieve my target 7 in each band (L=6;R=5.5;W=7;S=7).
Also please give me some tips & Tricks to improve my reading capability.
Any links and advices are highly appreciated.

Cheers


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2012)

Neither is 'easy' it is an international test and subject to the same standards wherever you take it. 

Studying harder & using another person to practice is the key to passing!


----------



## praveencv1979 (May 20, 2012)

_shel said:


> Neither is 'easy' it is an international test and subject to the same standards wherever you take it.
> 
> Studying harder & using another person to practice is the key to passing!


Thanks a lot for your support.


----------



## mbc71 (Dec 30, 2011)

praveencv1979 said:


> Dear Friends,
> Can you please suggest me, where to achieve IELTS scores easily?
> British Councill or IDP Australia?
> I wrote in IDP 2 times, can't achieve my target 7 in each band (L=6;R=5.5;W=7;S=7).
> ...


Looks like your Writing and Spoken results are good. The Reading test can be tricky, especially the "True, False, Not Given" questions - I honestly think they put those in just to mess people up! Search this forum for a thread called "IELTS frustration" - I put some tips in there for all 4 tests. Definitely worth your while to find some practice tests, and then read up on the tips before each practice. For the Listening test - the trick is to make sure you are writing the answer exactly as it was spoken. And if a section instructions says that you can write "one to three words or numbers", you can be SURE that at least one of the questions requires a 3-word answer. Anyway - check out that "IELTS frustration" thread... You can do it! Just takes practice and patience 

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## praveencv1979 (May 20, 2012)

mbc71 said:


> Looks like your Writing and Spoken results are good. The Reading test can be tricky, especially the "True, False, Not Given" questions - I honestly think they put those in just to mess people up! Search this forum for a thread called "IELTS frustration" - I put some tips in there for all 4 tests. Definitely worth your while to find some practice tests, and then read up on the tips before each practice. For the Listening test - the trick is to make sure you are writing the answer exactly as it was spoken. And if a section instructions says that you can write "one to three words or numbers", you can be SURE that at least one of the questions requires a 3-word answer. Anyway - check out that "IELTS frustration" thread... You can do it! Just takes practice and patience
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


Your valuable support and advice are highly appreciated.
Expect more help from all friends....


----------



## Nihal (Apr 29, 2012)

Hi

my adivse is follow the strategies on how to do reading, like which one to skim, scan or read, etc and for listening start listening to eng news, movies. Practice is the key for IL's. there are many books available in the market about how to prepare Ielts, please read them, I am sure you will clear, as you got 7 in other two, esp in Writing which is tough.

IDP/BC both tests are of same standard, but BC is more organised in conducting exams..

thnx..


----------



## ronkhu (Mar 21, 2012)

Nihal said:


> Hi
> 
> my adivse is follow the strategies on how to do reading, like which one to skim, scan or read, etc and for listening start listening to eng news, movies. Practice is the key for IL's. there are many books available in the market about how to prepare Ielts, please read them, I am sure you will clear, as you got 7 in other two, esp in Writing which is tough.
> 
> ...


Nihal - i found IDP to be more organised and efficient. 
I gave my IELTS through IDP but my wife appeared through British Council which was surprisingly highly unorganized


----------



## Nihal (Apr 29, 2012)

ronkhu said:


> Nihal - i found IDP to be more organised and efficient.
> I gave my IELTS through IDP but my wife appeared through British Council which was surprisingly highly unorganized


Hi, may be you are right, but I wrote IDP & BC, IDP I missed with .5 in W, but IDP test centre no's were very high & hall ticket we need to collect again at centre, wr as in BC they sent by post & infrastructure was good like wireless headphones, etc. moreover the speaking test was bit easy, as invisilator was very friendly & evaluation is much better. For BC we get old papers of tests as well in market, IDP I am not sure. But this doesn't mean you have write in BC only, we can use the materials for both the exams. we can try both if we had to write 2+ times...Overall "practice is key" :boxing:

thnx..


----------



## ronkhu (Mar 21, 2012)

I am not sure but my feedback was based on the experience.

Regarding hall ticket etc - No hassles at. Everything was through email.
Also, my wife told that the lady conducting the speaking test was very very impatient and unprofessional. Was not allowing to complete the sentences.

We did not even get a practice test papers by BC where in IDP sent me Practice test bundle including a book and 4 CDs for practice.


----------



## charles913 (Jul 12, 2013)

praveencv1979 said:


> Dear Friends,
> Can you please suggest me, where to achieve IELTS scores easily?
> *British Council*l or *IDP Australia*?
> I wrote in IDP 2 times, can't achieve my target 7 in each band (L=6;R=5.5;W=7;S=7).
> ...


practice, practice, and practice. You may participate in an IELTS workshop. Read more English novels and write everyday.


----------



## bliss (Feb 8, 2013)

Nihal said:


> Hi, may be you are right, but I wrote IDP & BC, IDP I missed with .5 in W, but IDP test centre no's were very high & hall ticket we need to collect again at centre, wr as in BC they sent by post & infrastructure was good like wireless headphones, etc. moreover the speaking test was bit easy, as invisilator was very friendly & evaluation is much better. For BC we get old papers of tests as well in market, IDP I am not sure. But this doesn't mean you have write in BC only, we can use the materials for both the exams. we can try both if we had to write 2+ times...Overall "practice is key" :boxing:
> 
> thnx..


Hi,
Can you please suggest where to buy old questions papers from?


Thanks,
Bliss


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

bliss said:


> Hi,
> Can you please suggest where to buy old questions papers from?
> 
> 
> ...


Hello Bliss,

You have this Cambridge papers Book 1-9 along with the CD for listening. Every book will have 4 tests for every module.

You can get this in Sapna book house. Else, you can also get this as soft copy download if you try in internet in some sites like below:

Free Download Cambridge Test Series 1-9 with Mediafire Link : TOEFL | IELTS | PTE


Best regards,
JR


----------



## bliss (Feb 8, 2013)

jre05 said:


> Hello Bliss,
> 
> You have this Cambridge papers Book 1-9 along with the CD for listening. Every book will have 4 tests for every module.
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot!

Regards,
Bliss


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

bliss said:


> Thanks a lot!
> 
> Regards,
> Bliss


Hello Bliss,

My pleasure.

Rather then spending Rs 450 or more for every book, you can certainly opt these soft copies below, which is the scanned version of hard copy. It has crystal clear audios associated with every Listening modules. Also, you've the answer keys for every reading and listening modules. Some essays/letters too have some answers.

*This link below contains all the Cambridge books (1-9) for free download*. *These are the official Cambridge preparation practise materials*. In fact, if you register with British Council for an exam, you will receive one of the version of this book through hard copy for free. It will be most probably book 8 if the stock is still high with them, else you get the latest book 9.

DX SCHOOL: Cambridge Test Series

Also, all the expensive books for IELTS are available in one place below for free download.

DX SCHOOL: Free IELTS Materials Download link

Here are some additional Vocabulary books:

DX SCHOOL

Just for your information, this is how the Cambridge books (1-9) looks : You can find the price details too below. 

http://www.google.co.in/?gws_rd=cr&ei=XAQhUoeYCu6yiQevgoGQDg#q=ielts+cambridge+books

Best regards,
JR


----------



## AncientGlory (Aug 23, 2012)

I do not think where you do the exam matters as far as the results you get are concerned. One of my friends did IELTS 17 times in various places and still could not get the pass mark she wanted.

I did it in QUT, Brisbane and got the intended results in the first go.

Lots of good resources are already given in this thread. Use them. As for reading, yes practice is the key. Good luck.


----------



## hthoria (Dec 19, 2012)

jre05 said:


> Hello Bliss,
> 
> My pleasure.
> 
> ...


Hello JR and friends,

I have given IELTS twice :

1st try : L 8 R 8 S 6.5 W 6.5
2nd try : L 8.5 R 8 S 7 W 7

For the skilled independent visa, I need 8 in all modules so as to pass the 60 point score.

While I will make every effort to improve my Speaking score, I am clueless as to what should I do to improve my Writing score as there is no way to evaluate the text I write in the exam.

May I please request you/your''ll to help me better prepare for the Writing test. I would be registering today for the exam which is on 21st September!

Thank you folks!

Regards,
Harsh


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

hthoria said:


> Hello JR and friends,
> 
> I have given IELTS twice :
> 
> ...


Hello Harsh,

That is a good progress on your 2nd attempt, you have managed to get above 7 in all.

But are you aware, if you are obtaining minimum of 7 in every modules in a single attempt, you get 10 points for it in Visa ? And, if you manage to get more than or equal to 8 in every module in a single attempt, you get 20 points for it.

Are you sure you calculated your points based on this procedure ? 

I will leave a private message to you further on my experience.

Best regards,
JR


----------



## hthoria (Dec 19, 2012)

jre05 said:


> Hello Harsh,
> 
> That is a good progress on your 2nd attempt, you have managed to get above 7 in all.
> 
> ...


Sure buddy,

You know I am a victim of the rules ACS (Australian Computer Society) changed from this May 2012 wherein they cut the initial 2 years of your work experience and thus I am falling 5 points short to reach 60.  

I am awaiting you private message bud!!

Regards,
Harsh


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

hthoria said:


> Sure buddy,
> 
> You know I am a victim of the rules ACS (Australian Computer Society) changed from this May 2012 wherein they cut the initial 2 years of your work experience and thus I am falling 5 points short to reach 60.
> 
> ...


Hello Harsh,

That is sad to hear. But as you said above, through IELTS (8 in every moudle in single attempt) and or State Sponsorship you can still proceed with your application.

I have dropped a private message to you, please check.

Best regards,
JR


----------



## hthoria (Dec 19, 2012)

jre05 said:


> Hello Harsh,
> 
> That is sad to hear. But as you said above, through IELTS (8 in every moudle in single attempt) and or State Sponsorship you can still proceed with your application.
> 
> ...


Hello Bud,

Just replying here for your above post so that other people who are applying for Software Engineer know about this.

GUYS - DIAC has informed states to stop accepting applications for Software Engineers for State Sponsorship for 2013-14.

Thus, I am not eligible for SS too 

Quoting verbatim from their website :

"Applications under the Skilled Nominated (subclass 190) visa in certain occupational categories
On 05 August 2013 the Department of Immigration and Citizenship (DIAC) advised that invitations for certain occupational groups in the points-tested migration program will be issued on a pro-rata basis over the 2013/14 program year. 

This advice means that it will not be possible for NSW to nominate any applicants from these occupations for a 190 visa. 

Occupations impacted by this policy change include:

ICT Business and Systems Analysts - 2611
Chemical and Materials Engineers - 2331
Electronics Engineers - 2334
Telecommunications Engineering Professionals - 2633
Other Engineering Professional - 2339
Software and Applications Programmers - 2613
DIAC advise that the total of the occupational ceiling will remain the same but the pro-rata approach will mean that invitations will be staggered and issued to selected individuals over the course of 2013/14 in twice monthly occupation rounds.

NSW appreciates that this announcement will concern many applicants who have already applied for nomination to date. We are seeking further clarification from DIAC on how this announcement will affect nomination applications that are currently being assessed.

We will not be able to provide any further guidance to you until DIAC provides further information.

We assure you that we will be updating this website with further guidance as soon as possible. Please continue to check this website. We will not be able to provide any further information by phone or email. 

We would encourage you not to withdraw your application until we are able to provide more specific information"

Regards,
Harsh


----------



## bliss (Feb 8, 2013)

jre05 said:


> Hello Bliss,
> 
> My pleasure.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much for sharing valuable and detailed information. Links you mentioned are definitely of great help.


Regards,
Bliss


----------



## sajin.ca (Jul 30, 2013)

praveencv1979 said:


> Dear Friends,
> Can you please suggest me, where to achieve IELTS scores easily?
> *British Council*l or *IDP Australia*?
> I wrote in IDP 2 times, can't achieve my target 7 in each band (L=6;R=5.5;W=7;S=7).
> ...


Hello friend,

I did my IELTS at British Council and as per my trainer and friends experience, British council is easier to crack than IDP (This doesn't mean that its a walk in a park)... I would suggest to prefer British Council over IDP any day...

Best of Luck my friend..

Regards,
Sajin C A
------------------------------------------------------------------
IELTS: R-8, L-8.5, W-7, S-7
ACS- Positive, EOI submitted: 02-Aug-2013, EOI Ack received: 05-Aug-2013


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

bliss said:


> Thank you very much for sharing valuable and detailed information. Links you mentioned are definitely of great help.
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Bliss


My pleasure Bliss.

Best regards,
JR


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

hthoria said:


> Hello Bud,
> 
> Just replying here for your above post so that other people who are applying for Software Engineer know about this.
> 
> ...


Hello Harsh,

It is an old information, they suspended it on August 5th upon instruction from DIAC. However, from last invitation round on Sep 2nd and this week, many states have resumed the suspended process for SS for 2613 software categories upon instruction from DIAC on Sep 1st.

Ref - SkillSelect

Looks like NSW is yet to resume. You are very much eligible subject to continuation of issuance of sponsorship from NSW. Else see any other state that has your occupation and can sponsor you.

I will reply you for your private message soon.

Best regards,
JR


----------



## paning (Mar 24, 2014)

*ACE the IELTS*

Does anyone has ACE the IELTS 2012 edition? I have heard that this book is really good.


----------



## jaspreet1 (Jun 12, 2014)

Hello, 
please help me regarding ielts exam. i gave three times by IDP.. i need overall 7 bands. last time i got L-7.5,R-5.5, W-5.5, S-6. i dont know is idp or bc is easy.


----------



## fullerms (Oct 27, 2013)

jaspreet1 said:


> Hello,
> please help me regarding ielts exam. i gave three times by IDP.. i need overall 7 bands. last time i got L-7.5,R-5.5, W-5.5, S-6. i dont know is idp or bc is easy.


They are both based on the same international standard. What you need is more practice. I used IELTS 8 / 9 from Cambridge and then referred to these two web sites for tips on writing.

Free online IELTS preparation with Dominic -DC IELTS
IELTS-Blog - IELTS exam preparation for free


----------



## paning (Mar 24, 2014)

I have given via BC and IDP both and could not found any difference. All you need is a lot of practice.


----------



## charles913 (Jul 12, 2013)

The IELTS test is standard, whether your testing center is British Council or the IDP. And I agree with the majority of the answers in this thread. IELTS test is not easy. It needs a lot of practice. Below are some important blogs you can visit to practice the IELTS test:

IELTS Sample Examinations: Speaking and Writing | IELTS Review Center
IELTS Exams Tips: ielts listening practice


----------

